# Best Breeder for Sulcata



## jjaymeza (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey everyone I was just wondering how to go about finding a good Sulcata tortoise Breeder if anyone has any suggestions I’d greatly appreciate it. I also realize I am new to this community but i would really love the advice.  thanks!


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2018)

Well that would be ME!!! Kidding…

I don't breed sulcatas. I think that would be illegal. They do all the breeding themselves. I do, however, take great care of the hatchlings and start them off right. They get soaked daily, sunned for an hour 3-4 times a week, and I feed them LOADS of different foods. The end result is a well hydrated, large, smooth growing baby, that will eat just about anything you put in front of it.

Here is more about how I start them:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/

I have a clutch of 32 that is hatching right now. When I soak them later, I'll snap a pic and post it here.


----------



## jjaymeza (Apr 11, 2018)

Tom said:


> Well that would be ME!!! Kidding…
> 
> I don't breed sulcatas. I think that would be illegal. They do all the breeding themselves. I do, however, take great care of the hatchlings and start them off right. They get soaked daily, sunned for an hour 3-4 times a week, and I feed them LOADS of different foods. The end result is a well hydrated, large, smooth growing baby, that will eat just about anything you put in front of it.
> 
> ...



Lol wow I can’t wait to see them! Currently I’m not wanting to breed them myself but basically just advice on like how do I know if a good breeder is a reputable one and I also notice that a lot of people are willing to ship is that even healthy for the baby’s (if it’s coming out of state especially)


----------



## wellington (Apr 11, 2018)

Actually I agree with Tom. He's one of the best to purchase a tortoise from. Starts them right, is not out to rip you off or over charge and a nice person that is very willing to help.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 11, 2018)

jjaymeza said:


> Lol wow I can’t wait to see them! Currently I’m not wanting to breed them myself but basically just advice on like how do I know if a good breeder is a reputable one and I also notice that a lot of people are willing to ship is that even healthy for the baby’s (if it’s coming out of state especially)


FYI, Tom is a reputable breeder.


----------



## jjaymeza (Apr 11, 2018)

wellington said:


> Actually I agree with Tom. He's one of the best to purchase a tortoise from. Starts them right, is not out to rip you off or over charge and a nice person that is very willing to help.


That’s great news! How do I friend or follow people on here Tom has been a ton of help to me on a lot of my previous posts ?


----------



## jjaymeza (Apr 11, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> FYI, Tom is a reputable breeder.



Thank you! Yeah he’s great! Very nice guy.


----------



## wellington (Apr 11, 2018)

jjaymeza said:


> That’s great news! How do I friend or follow people on here Tom has been a ton of help to me on a lot of my previous posts ?


Click on the persons name. A box will pop up. Within that box will be the word follow. Click on that.


----------



## jjaymeza (Apr 11, 2018)

wellington said:


> Click on the persons name. A box will pop up. Within that box will be the word follow. Click on that.




for example: this is all I see


----------



## wellington (Apr 11, 2018)

This is what I got when I clicked on your avatar/name
However, it could be because I'm a mod and some things show for me and not others.
You should be able to go into the persona profile and some place you should be able to find the follow.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 11, 2018)

wellington said:


> View attachment 235759
> This is what I got when I clicked on your avatar/name
> However, it could be because I'm a mod and some things show for me and not others.
> You should be able to go into the persona profile and some place you should be able to find the follow.



(It’s because they’re using the app  )


----------



## wellington (Apr 11, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> (It’s because they’re using the app  )


Ah, thank you. I don't use the app.


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2018)

jjaymeza said:


> Lol wow I can’t wait to see them! Currently I’m not wanting to breed them myself but basically just advice on like how do I know if a good breeder is a reputable one and I also notice that a lot of people are willing to ship is that even healthy for the baby’s (if it’s coming out of state especially)


Here are the questions that I would ask any breeder before buying and the right answers:

What incubation media is used? I want vermiculite or peat or even dirt or soil. I will not buy a baby that was incubated on perlite. Not ever.
Are the babies removed from the incubator upon hatching and moved to a brooder box, or left in the incubator on the incubation media for a week while they absorb their yolk sac? I want them off the media ASAP after hatching. They eat it. Mine are in brooder boxes for about a week after hatching. This is where I begin the process of introducing them to lots and lots of different foods.
How often is the baby soaked? I want it soaked EVERY day for at least the first couple of months.
Is the baby kept warm at night? Depends on species, but sulcatas should not drop below 80 at night.
Is the baby housed in a humid environment? I want sulcata babies in 80% or higher humidity to simulate the hot wet humid monsoon season that they hatch into in the wild. Some other species, like russians for example, can be lower.
Is the baby on damp substrate? It should be.
How much time does the baby spend outside daily? I like to do an hour 3-4 times a week. More than that is not only not necessary, it can be detrimental, and climate doesn't matter. This applies in the CA desert, South FL, AZ, and even in Senegal Africa where they are from.
What is the baby fed? It should be a long list of all sorts of different things. Weeds, grasses, leaves, flowers, succulents, Mazuri, and some grocery store greens are okay some of the time. Romaine or iceberg lettuce should not be on the list. My babies are known for eating anything and everything when they go to their new homes because I spend so much time and effort on this.
These are the things that matter most to me. I feel strongly that these 8 points can make the difference between success and a positive experience, or a tortoise that is sick, picky, stunted, pyramided or dead.


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2018)

Here they are:


----------



## jjaymeza (Apr 11, 2018)

Tom said:


> Here they are:
> View attachment 235765



Oh my gosh Tom! They are beautiful! [emoji7] I messaged you.


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2018)

jjaymeza said:


> Oh my gosh Tom! They are beautiful! [emoji7] I messaged you.


Some batches are better than others. For whatever reason this batch is hatching out with large sizes and very strong. Normal for sulcatas is 30-35 grams. These guys are coming out of the egg at 37-38 grams and they just feel solid.


----------



## jjaymeza (Apr 12, 2018)

Tom said:


> Some batches are better than others. For whatever reason this batch is hatching out with large sizes and very strong. Normal for sulcatas is 30-35 grams. These guys are coming out of the egg at 37-38 grams and they just feel solid.



I definitely want one from this batch if possible.


----------



## psykokittie (Nov 12, 2019)

Tom said:


> Well that would be ME!!! Kidding…
> 
> I don't breed sulcatas. I think that would be illegal. They do all the breeding themselves. I do, however, take great care of the hatchlings and start them off right. They get soaked daily, sunned for an hour 3-4 times a week, and I feed them LOADS of different foods. The end result is a well hydrated, large, smooth growing baby, that will eat just about anything you put in front of it.
> 
> ...



Do you still breed sulcatas? I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on buying one and ran across your name when looking for reputable breeders.


----------



## Tom (Nov 12, 2019)

psykokittie said:


> Do you still breed sulcatas? I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on buying one and ran across your name when looking for reputable breeders.


I do. I hatch a few clutches every year. They usually start laying eggs in January and they hatch 90 days after I dig them up and put them in the incubator.


----------



## psykokittie (Nov 14, 2019)

Tom said:


> I do. I hatch a few clutches every year. They usually start laying eggs in January and they hatch 90 days after I dig them up and put them in the incubator.



Do you have any objections to shipping to Louisiana? What are your prices?


----------



## Tom (Nov 14, 2019)

psykokittie said:


> Do you have any objections to shipping to Louisiana? What are your prices?


No objections here. I usually charge $60. Overnight shipping is typically around $53. This includes all the packaging and shipping costs.


----------



## psykokittie (Nov 14, 2019)

Tom said:


> No objections here. I usually charge $60. Overnight shipping is typically around $53. This includes all the packaging and shipping costs.



Do you mind putting me down for one? Do you need a deposit or anything?


----------



## Tom (Nov 14, 2019)

psykokittie said:


> Do you mind putting me down for one? Do you need a deposit or anything?


No need for a deposit. Just check in with me around April.


----------

